# Just Some Of My Sons Artwork



## Candy (Sep 23, 2010)

Just wanted to show off some of my sons artwork. Nathan is 24 and has been doing art since he was very little. Can you tell I'm a proud mom?

This one I called the one eyed lady because it took him so long to finish her.






















And here she is finished.
















These are butterflies that he painted on his bedroom wall.











You can see here where he painted in the shadows.











He sprayed painted this one.






And this was my Mother's Day present. I loved it. Although again he said it wasn't finished.


----------



## Missy (Sep 23, 2010)

He is a very talented youg man, thanks for sharing.


----------



## TKCARDANDCOIN (Sep 23, 2010)

Beautiful artwork!Impressive.


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Sep 23, 2010)

The butterflies are very realistic! He does a great job!


----------



## terryo (Sep 23, 2010)

Candy, your son is loaded with talent. Is he going to pursue this?


----------



## Candy (Sep 23, 2010)

I so wish Terry that he would go to art school, but he's not ready yet he says although he will also tell you that art is his life. Hopefully in time he will that's what I'm hoping for at least because I feel that he is very talented.


----------



## terryo (Sep 23, 2010)

My son, the one who did my yard, and boxie gardens, is also an artist. His work was exhibited in Snug Harbor Botanical Gardens here where we live, and also in his school. He used to tell me the same thing....his art was his life...but he married young, and started a business. Their business (he and his brother, my other son) is doing extremely well, but he always wished he pursued his art. He does incorporate his art in his granite work, so it's not lost. Your son is still young, and I think as he gets older, he probably will appreciate his talent more.


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 23, 2010)

just amazing! .........

Gotta Dig " pure talent " ! 

JD~


----------



## DeanS (Sep 23, 2010)

Candy...he does GREAT work...being as you're in Alhambra, you had to have explored this avenue...

http://www.artcenter.edu/accd/index.jsp

My family and teachers pushed me to go...I was even offered a scholarship, but after a 2-month apprenticeship at Disney during my Jr year in high school, I knew I didn't want to pursue art as a career...only as a hobby! Here's to your son and his tremendous talent!


----------



## Isa (Sep 24, 2010)

OMG Candy! Your son has a lot of talent, he is very good artist and he is very handsome!! I just love the painting he gave you as a mother's day present and those butterflies wow!!! They look very real!
You must be one proud mother !
Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Candy (Sep 24, 2010)

Thank you guys.

Terry I do see that your son is still an artist from the work that you've shown on here that he did in your yard. Pure art. 

Dean he does know about the art schools, but he went down a different path when he was younger and now just finding his way back. Thank goodness. Artists have their own ways about them that's for sure. We've always encouraged him and I guess it will take some more time for him to get there. You interned at Disney? I always wanted Nathan to do that, but he just couldn't see himself there either. He now works at an art store across from the San Gabriel Mission in Alhambra and has a great boss that's teaching him even more stuff. We went to an art exhibit a couple weeks back and Nathan was helping out as a volunteer so he is doing more and more. I actually think at the next one he's going to be entering some of his art work so I'm happy about that.


----------



## Madortoise (Sep 28, 2010)

Great body of work. For some of us, art is sustenance.


----------



## DeanS (Sep 28, 2010)

I was down at the Norton Simon Museum (in Pasadena) this past weekend with my son...talk about breathtaking! Been there 7 times and it NEVER ceases to amaze (or inspire). I had to touch the Raphael (Madonna with Son and Book). This is the GREATEST original I've ever laid eyes on. It's been there for at least the last five years...


----------



## Candy (Sep 29, 2010)

That is beautiful Dean. I'm going to show it to Nathan although like you I'm sure he's already seen it (maybe not in person though) so I might have to take a trip.


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Sep 29, 2010)

love the butterflies.


----------



## Candy (Sep 29, 2010)

I know Walter aren't they awesome?  Thanks.


----------



## cdmay (Sep 29, 2010)

Excellent work. Your son has undeniable talent. I would bet that there are others attached to this forum who also have some artistic talent.
This is a work done by the artist Phil Fung...






The print was a gift to me from Allegra Fung, the artist's sister. Here is a closer view...


----------



## Candy (Sep 29, 2010)

Very interesting Carl. I was wondering what the significance is of the cities on the tortoise? Does it have to do with the countries that they originate from? Is this the same Allegra that's on this forum?


----------



## cdmay (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't know exactly what the artist had in mind and most likely, it is just an idea put to canvas.
Yep, _that_ Allegra's brother. I think Phil Fung has a website where you can see a lot of his other works.


----------



## Candy (Sep 30, 2010)

Yes he does have his own website. I just looked it up. Your painting is called "Turtle City". I will be showing this website to Nathan. It's amazing how interesting a thread becomes when people share. Here's his website just in case anyone is interested. I'm still interested his meaning behind that painting though.  You must be so proud of your brother Allegra. 

https://www.philfung.com/subs.php?catid=1


----------



## Candy (Sep 30, 2010)

Sorry I tried to post it but It's not coming through.


----------



## allegraf (Oct 1, 2010)

Candy, your son is good! He should definitely pursue art. I am very proud of my brother and his work. The inspiration for the city on the back of the tortoise if from tallulah. She is severely pyramided and he thought it would be cool as a city. That was one of his early works. Since then, a lot of people have been telling him about an indian mythology involving a tortoise that carries the world on its back. 

Here is tallulah in all her pyramided glory!

Allegra


----------



## Candy (Oct 1, 2010)

I knew it had to mean something to the artist who painted it. What a cool story. I showed Nathan your brothers website and he said that he is very good and he liked it. Today Nathan entered his first piece of artwork into the gallery at the San Gabriel Mission. They have to vote on the ones being entered and today he passed the first round. He was so happy when he called me and told me. We'll see what happens tomorrow. If they vote him in it will be displayed on Sunday and will also be up for sale.


----------

